# (No) hay moros en la costa



## sabrinita85

Ciao!

Esiste una frase fatta in italiano per dire *(No) hay moros en la costa*?
Se sì, potreste segnalarmela?

Grazie


----------



## irene.acler

Io ho trovato:
Ci sono i tetti bassi
Qui anche i muri hanno orecchi/parlano.
Ma sinceramente non mi piacciono molto (soprattutto la prima opzione).


----------



## sabrinita85

Ecco forse la seconda potrebbe andare bene. Grazie 

E invece se uno volesse dire che la situazione è "sotto controllo", cioè che non ci sono orecchie indiscrete ad ascoltare (quindi "No hay moros en la costa")?


----------



## irene.acler

Ah, mi sono ricordata un'altra opzione per "haber moros en la costa": il nemico è alle porte.
"No hay moros en la costa" forse si potrebbe tradurre con "via libera"?


----------



## sabrinita85

Ottimo, grazie.
Davvero indispensabile!


----------



## irene.acler

sabrinita85 said:


> Ottimo, grazie.
> Davvero indispensabile!



Di niente, figurati!


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Ah, mi sono ricordata *di* un'altra opzione per "haber moros en la costa": il nemico è alle porte.
> "No hay moros en la costa" forse si potrebbe tradurre con "via libera"?


 

Non lo so, tu sei madrelingua, tu lo saprai molto meglio di me!


----------



## irene.acler

Uhm...io credo che si possa usare anche senza la preposizione "di"...mi fai venire i dubbi adesso!!


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, se puote: ricordarsi qlc, ricordarsi di qlc.


----------



## irene.acler

Ah ecco, no perché pensavo che la correzione di Femmejolie fosse proprio tassativa!!


----------



## femmejolie

infinite sadness said:


> Sì, *se puote  *: ricordarsi qlc, ricordarsi di qlc.


 
egli può , pop. pò , poet. †pòte, poet. *†puòte*, pop., tosc. pòle, pop. †puòle,

Quest'è siciliano?


----------



## infinite sadness

No, era un tentativo di spagnolo mal riuscito. Mi scuserai?


----------



## irene.acler

"Se puede" allora!


----------



## claudine2006

femmejolie said:


> egli può , pop. pò , poet. †pòte, poet. *†puòte*, pop., tosc. pòle, pop. †puòle,
> 
> È siciliano?


----------

